# Hey fellow Bon Jovi fans who posted here last year !!!(cant find the thread!)-Ne



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey girls-Bon Jovi have just announced a New album to be released on June 19th called "LOST HIGHWAY" and the first singlr from the album is released this week called " ( YOU WANT TO) MAKE A MEMORY" . It can be seen on their website and also on the following shows 

April 16th - CMT AWARDS-NASHVILLE(NOT SURE IF TELEVISED OUTSIDE USA)

MAY 2ND -AMERICAN IDOL

NBC'S TODAY SHOW (JUNE 19TH)

The album's title song " Lost Highway" is in the new film called " Wild Hogs".

More chances to drool over our gorgeous Jon again !!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Eyes!

You have made my day!!!!  Thank you!!!!

I wasn't around on the previous thread you mentioned but  have spent more than half my life (now that makes me sound old!!) drooling over Jon & crew.

Off to watch the vid

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Kast Girl-thank God someone replied. I know Jovi (obviously with a name like that!!) is a big fan but think she is busy at the mo.I have loved Jon too.What do you think of the new song? Let me know. I am still deciding.Keep in touch xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Irisheyes

Hows you hun?

I had a listen to the new song - I really like it!  Reminds me a bit of older stuff I think.  Jons voice sounds really good, he just gets better with age!  A few rumors going round about whether they'll be touring UK - fingers crossed!  Don't think i'll ever tire seeing them play in concert.  I went to see them last year got some great photos as got right at the front it was great.

I love bounce & have a nice day ... but they just didn't quite hit the spot - I hate to sound like i'm being negative, they were good but I reckon they have done better.  The new song really has my hopes up, I love the sound of it and reminds me more of the older stuff .... like it matters i'll be there on 19th June listening to it over and over ....

And as for jon in his well fitted trousers, ahem, what can I say!!?!?!  He got the greatest set of legs and a nice cute bum to look at! 

Take care, fingers crossed for a tour xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi last Girl,the song is good but i now cant get into the track on the site.Wonder is it in HMV yet? will check at the weekend.

I suppose the older albums remind me more of being young.The Bounce one i didnt get into overly as i think thats whe i was worrying more about ttc etc.I know i missed a concert in that time.I loved the "Have a nice day" album.

I think i will always be mad about them and Jon in particular.

BTW what stage are you in treatment? If i am not being nosey?  You dont have much written in your profile.You can see mine at the bottom. Send me a pm(personal message) if you want to xxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Me again!! Just read your posts so now kinda have idea what stage you are at.But feel free to pm  me still xx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

BON JOVI ROCK!!!

Sorry Ive missed this thread Ive been kind of busy!

The new single is just the business and if you go onto you tube you can hear some of the other songs from the new album.

Don't think they are touring this album in a big way but hopefully a one off concert at Wembley would be nice.  I know Jon was mega disappointed at not getting to reopen it.

Keep the Faith ladies!!  

Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Jovi glad you've joined us!  I've not been registered at FF long I tried to register with that name  

BON JOVI ARE THE GODS OF ROCK!!

Have heard a few rumors about a one off concert just hoping its not for fan club members only, will post here if I hear anything, have heard talk of them opening the O2 arena but just gossip for now.  I need my live fix of the lovely Jon.  Went to the Coventry gig last year was right at the front, amazing show and I got some decent photos.  If there's a gig i'm def gonna be going!

I can't believe its the 20th anniversary of slippery when wet, there's some really nice memorbilia (can't spell you know what I mean) to celebrate it - think i'll have to buy something.  Got my eye a mug and some nice joggy pants.  They've got some lovey pants too but don't think my big fat bum will fit in them    Its great they're still going strong after this long - lets hope they're like the stones and just keep going (so long as they enjoy it of course)  


Irisheyes, you've probably gathered from my posts not having treatment just yet, starting out, know what I want to do just got to work out how now! Not easy. Will see GP in a couple of months and get referred and hopefully get on a waiting list!


Take care ladies xxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey last girl-good luck with what you decide!!! 20 years since slippery when wet came out!!! How time flies 

Jovi- you found us.Did you get my pm?

Well i am finishing work at 1pm today for easter so will be off line for around a week unless i get serious withdrawal symptoms.Will be busy with my stepdaughters 16th!!! birthday which is tomorrow and then my sister is coming home til Tue. After that will take it easy for a few days.Keep in touch girls and enjoy the hols(if you are getting days off!) xxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Irish  - I did and I'm so sorry I haven't replied back how bad am I   Sorry  

Hope you SD birthday goes OK and she stays with u and DH

Lastgirl - I was at the front at Hampden last year and it was the greatest day of my life without a doubt.  Jon is so so gorgeous, his wife is so luck.

Want to make a memory is such a great song, it make you want to cry, Jon's voice is so brill on it.  

Keep the faith  

Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG!  OMG!  OMG! 

It's true - a one off concert in London to open the new O2 arena on Sunday 24th June.   Tickets go on sale 20th April (my b'day!).

Can't imagine how hard its going to be to get tickets - they sell out a tour of stadiums let alone a one off concert!!   I won't give up trying till they've sold out.

Fraid I had to have a beer to calm me down i'm easily excitable, specially when it comes to Jon  

I am also going to try to get tickets for the live earth concert, would be an experience to be part of that.

Whoah, we're half way there ......

Take it easy!

xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls- London gig out for me as i have my sisters hen weekend around then.Would have loved to go! 

Had a good Easter - sd loved her bday presents.I got her a portable mini dvd player which she wasnt expecting and she is addicted to it!!! (Maybe not such a good present coming up to her gcse exams!! Oops!!!

Didnt do much else over hols- shopped,went for drive Easter Monday with mum and sister.Thats about it.Gorgeous weather.

Having a bit of a dilemma re work promotion- see my post on " Moving On " board as it is long!!! Keep in touch. hope you get those tickets last girl and hope your tx is going well Jovi! xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Girls

Bon jovi on american idol NOW started 8.30 on itv2!!!  OMG he looks good and sounds great.  Yum.

Think its on itv1 on sunday.


Take care



x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Last girl - saw it on Sunday but didnt realise that they were on for the whole show coaching them all. He is sooooo gorgeous.  

Went to see Bryan Adams on sat nite here. Was really good too but has got very skinny. He played for 2.5 hours so pretty good!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Ladies!

The american idol show was sooo good, if only all guys aged as well as Jon does 

Irisheyes - i've never seen Mr Adams but bet its a great concert - I love the summer of 69 era, happy memories!!

What other bands do we like girls? I'll get started with a few of my favorites, always been a rock chick at heart and was into rock / metal but got a more chilled out taste as well now (prob my age lol).

Another of my favorite bands are called Matchbox 20 - sadly they've never reallly made it big in this country. If you don't know of the band you might know of the singer - he's called Rob Thomas and has done some solo stuff, you might know a song he done called Smooth with Santana - its a fab song! They're really big in the states and australia i think, don't know why they haven't over here. Think they have only toured once and it was a really small crowd. I can recommend you check out http://www.matchboxtwenty.com/videos/ Mad Season, Unwell and Back to Good are great! Let me know what you think ...

Other favorites, Linkin Park (new album out today can't wait to get it), chili peppers, marilyn manson, nirvana, all the big hair and make up metal bands from early Bon Jovi era - Poison, Motley Crue, Skid Row. More recently, I love my chemical romance, snow patrol, greenday,maroon 5, robbie .... its a wide and varied taste!!

Hope you are all well


----------

